# Windows 10 still sucks



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

You know OS sucks, when you have to do a retrospective on why it sucked and add some more points to that:
Windows 10 is likely the worst OS made by Microsoft

So, I will skip introduction and just go straight to business

*Control Panel*

Still not fixed, since 2015. One of the most retarded things in MS software ever. It should have been nuked and replaced already and yet no real effort was put to do that.

*Edge*

Still has problems, that's it. The fact, that it's now running mostly Chrome's code pretty much explains how crap it was on its own.

*Still ugly*

People talk shit about Vista, but at least it was beautiful. Now in Windows 10 it's possible to encounter several completely different window and menu designs. This was a problem ever since its release and nothing is still done to fix that.

*Forced apps*

Ever wanted to get rid of Xbox stuff from Windows? Ha, you can't. Because Microsoft. Meanwhile, in XP you could actually uninstall system components perfectly fine.

*Still slow*

No real reason for it to be any different from say 7, but it's generally slower and much heavier OS.

*Lots of bloatware*

There's a lot of shit in OS, which isn't really needed. Telemetry, Xbox services, DVR just to name a few.

*Start menu*

I still remember times, when people were happy to see revival of start menu after Windows 8 and it was a joy to use in 7. In Windows 10 it just isn't. Why? Because it's managed like a trash can and is bombarded by shitload of useless system apps. At this point, it's so useless that using search is just generally better. They should nuke it completely or fix it already.

*DirectX 12 fiasco*

It sure takes time to adopt new technologies, but even now almost nothing uses it. Pretty much like after Vista launch nearly nothing used 10

*Yet again...bloat*

It's literally as slow on SSD compared to Windows 7 machine with HDD in loading stuff. Remember, when Windows 8 boasted about actually doing something to fix long boot up times? That's something that doesn't happen anymore with Microsoft software.

*Neon is broken*

So Microsoft wanted to bring some Aero effects back and call them Neon. It took them forever to just get those little knick knacks on few stock Windows programs, but pretty much nothing supports it. I just wish that Microsoft wouldn't make even bigger trash can out of 10 than it already is.

*Updates*

I still remember the outrage, when MS automatically updated 7 and 8 machines to 10 without user consent. Now Windows 10 updates itself without user consent, unless you pay them for Pro version just to get the essential features. That's just sad.

*Tablet suckery*

I said things about Windows 10 being a trash can of various menu styles. Partly it was to bring it to tablets, but is it good at that. Well, probably better than 7 which had pretty much zero optimizations done, but it's way behind 8 in that. It just didn't get things straight and ended up being trash can. It's barely passable for desktops, botched together for tablets, nearly nothing done for laptops. Windows 8 was poorly accepted at the time, but at least it was robust tablet OS. It was great at its own niche, but 10 tries to appeal to too many audiences and ends up being trashy for all.

*Many failed projects*

Paint 3D didn't do anything to change our 3D printing habits, we just stopped using Paint altogether. AR/VR stuff seemed cool, but ultimately didn't change anything. Edge was supposed to bring continuum between PC, Xbox and phone, but it only partly did that and failed to change stuff in a big way. Tiles were cool in Windows 8 era, but now they are just weird and make no sense. Pretty much any new feature in Windows 10 flopped hard and what's worse is that you can't uninstall them. You are forever haunted by ghosts of the past.

*Sponsored apps*

This could be understandable, if Windows was a free thing, but when it's a fully priced retail product it's really sad. Not even linux distros have that and they give their products for free. Not even Android is so crap (except some Chinese corps).

*Nuked software*

Windows Media Player most likely wasn't the greatest thing, but it was decent and did its job decently. Windows Movie Maker wasn't as great as Sony Vegas, but it was a simply and easy to use program for beginners and for those, who only needed simply edits done. This good software for no good reason was mostly removed or botched in Windows 10. Photos app is still crap, whatever new music player is called sucks too. Oh and you can't play DVDs natively in Windows 10, but for some reason floppy disks are still supported. Why?

*Snake Oil*

I specifically calling out game mode here. It literally does nothing and claims to improve gaming performance. It shouldn't have ever existed.

*Linux in Windows?*

I still remember when they announced that. It was supposed to bring current linux users to Windows and make their experience better. Mostly this feature was meant for programmers. In the end it was just so that they could say it is there. Nearly nobody need it and for those who do, it's better to just use linux.

-----------------------------------------------

So all in all, after 2 years I still think that Windows 10 is one of the worst Microsoft OSes ever made. Pretty much all Windows releases have annoyances and some bullshit, but Windows 10 is on completely another level. I'm not even comparing it to 7, it's hard to say if it's actually better than Vista or ME. The sad thing is that I'm currently writing this from Windows XP and this OS feels way more advanced than 10 (obviously excluding ended support and no longer updated software).


----------



## SamuelR (Jul 18, 2018)

It really sucks!


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

List extension

*Windows 10 isn't a single OS. Or is it?*

https://www.computerworld.com/article/3209977/windows-10-is-making-too-many-pcs-obsolete.html Turns out that 10 is chameleon. It tried to look like a single OS, but after update it made some machines obsolete. Just seriously wtf. We know that 8 did similar stuff with RT version, which couldn't run desktop software, but this is another level of fraud.

*Non removable start menu items*

Every Windows OS previously had easily removable start menu items, but not 10. Maybe it's a safety feature to prevent retards from fucking up stuff, but it should be optional.

*Start menu mess*

I seem to be picking up much on it, well because it is one of the worst places of 10. Another thing is that Windows 10 had a chance to rehaul a start menu, but instead they added new icons on the left. Now you can't shut down OS with a single click, you have to press it another time in another menu. I have no idea why this was made, but previous Windows versions didn't have this bullshit. Oh and that top left button is epitome of uselessness. It basically brings up explanations of what icons mean, but same thing is done if you press on any of those left bottom icons. Or classical mouse hovering will reveal same stuff too. 

*Window borders*

Ugly stuff, really. It's basically just a single pixel wide line around windows. The only reason why it exists, so that you would know which window is active. It looks like some kid went into Excel 97 and choose this stuff, so that end result would feel a little bit more finished, but instead it looks like ass and definitely worse than Windows 8.1, which also had modern design. 

*Windows Fax and Scan troubles*

I'm pretty sure that nobody uses it anyway, but first photo in it is very low resolution and it looks really bad. Don't open it.

*Onedrive*

Would be nothing wrong if it wasn't integrated into OS. And yet it is partly treated as non-OS item. Plus it's annoying and nobody asked it to be shipped with OS.

*Double apps*

Like double control panels weren't bad enough, now there are two snipping apps and two painting apps. They do exactly the same things and cannot be easily removed. They just make Windows 10 trashy.

*Download folder mess*

Just before some updates that folder was clean, but after them it was partitioned by date. I guess some people might find it useful, but FOR FUCKS SAKE NOBODY ASKED YOU TO CHANGE IT.

*Document folder*

It has always been a mess, because some programs put their files there, but what I find really sad in Windows 10 is that some legit folders that should be seen by user are in that trash can too. It's just disappointing.

*No samples*

It was always nice to find some songs, pictures in Windows folders. I actually enjoyed Kalimba by Mr.Scuff, it was a cool song. But Windows 10 doesn't have a soul and thus you get nothing in there. Same situation with wallpapers, mouse pointers and screensavers. Windwos XP had dinosaur and hand pointers, but ten only has default pointer and default black pointer. Boring. Here's some kalimba:





_W O B B L E T H O S E L E G S_

*Deafness*

Windows 10 also barely has any system sounds and some of them are straight up recycled Windows 7 sounds. 

*Hello I'm a Mac*

Nobody asked MS to remove Chess Titans, which is the best 3D chess game or perhaps a solitaire. This is not a Mac, we want games. Oh and Minesweeper.

*Wallpapers are ugly*

Not a single good looking wallpaper there. Windows 8 had one of the best stock wallpapers around, which were all stunning and fitting in OS. 7 had a big library for many tastes. 10 has neither, it just has a few random pictures and one with blinding 4 blocks. That's it.

*Windows 8.1*

It simply is in many ways more modern OS. It looks cooler, it runs better, it has less bullshit. Good. But Windows 10 was supposed to be superior.


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit (Mar 23, 2018)

Win7 was really the last good version of windows and everything after has been just bloatware marketed for people who really don't care so long it gets to their social media crap and their favorite streaming sites. This is why I like revisiting 98 and xp on older and vintage hardware just for fun. 

I really do loathe modern laptops as they are so poorly designed and cheap plastic crap that doesn't allow for upgrades really does kill the desire to use them for me.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

OSes and anything PC are run by a TBTF oligopoly, so expect it to get worse. 
Microsoft literally charges you a tax to run your PC because it ate any competition ages ago.


----------



## Antiloop (Feb 10, 2014)

What modern OS would you recommend?


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

As someone who went from XP to Vista to Win8 to Win10, I prefer XP and Win8. Win7 might have been better but I missed that train. Vista sucked balls. Win10 is light years better than Vista but MS's updates leave much to be desired since bugs are common.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Duo said:


> Vista sucked balls. Win10 is light years better than Vista but MS's updates leave much to be desired since bugs are common.


I actually did try out Vista in 2018, I think. And I have nothing bad to say about it. It's basically 7, but better. 7 is just Vista lite. In terms of stability I have seen XP and 7 failing much worse. Vista was fine after service packs and initial release. The sole purpose of 7 is just that people lost trust in Vista. Otherwise, 7 would have never been a thing. My aunt still has a Vista computer and it works as fine as hardware can.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> I actually did try out Vista in 2018, I think. And I have nothing bad to say about it. It's basically 7, but better. 7 is just Vista lite. In terms of stability I have seen XP and 7 failing much worse. Vista was fine after service packs and initial release. The sole purpose of 7 is just that people lost trust in Vista. Otherwise, 7 would have never been a thing. My aunt still has a Vista computer and it works as fine as hardware can.


Vista was slow and unstable. Win7 was a complete overhaul because Vista sucked so badly.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Duo said:


> Vista was slow and unstable. Win7 was a complete overhaul because Vista sucked so badly.


They both have nearly identical cores. Their software in 99% cases is completely interchangeable, same with drivers. Windows 7 is just Vista with another service pack and some knick knacks removed. I saw no difference in speed between Vista and 7. I don't remember well, but I think that Windows 8.1 is still using mostly the same kernel as Vista. I tested Vista and 7 on same machine and there's no difference.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> They both have nearly identical cores. Their software in 99% cases is completely interchangeable, same with drivers. Windows 7 is just Vista with another service pack and some knick knacks removed. I saw no difference in speed between Vista and 7. I don't remember well, but I think that Windows 8.1 is still using mostly the same kernel as Vista. I tested Vista and 7 on same machine and there's no difference.


https://www.lifewire.com/ways-windows-7-beats-windows-vista-3507044

*Windows 7 is faster, and has less bloat than its predecessor.*



> When Windows 7 released in October 2009 it performed well in the market almost right away thanks to the widespread dissatisfaction with its predecessor, Windows Vista.
> 
> The dirty little secret of the two operating systems, however, is that Windows 7 is really just a tuned-up version of Vista that improves on the earlier operating system's deficits. Regardless, there's no denying that Windows 7 rocks. Here are five ways it's superior to Vista.
> 
> ...


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Duo said:


> https://www.lifewire.com/ways-windows-7-beats-windows-vista-3507044
> 
> *Windows 7 is faster, and has less bloat than its predecessor.*


Lifewire, they can barely write any decent paragraph. Anyway, I would like to agree on point that Vista is slower than 7. It truly had more going on in terms of software, which is I think wasn't truly essential but rather niceties. And Vista was definitely more refined visually. Still, "under the hood" Vista and 7 are very similar. It's a fact, not something to discuss further. 

People keep talking about performance difference between OSes, and the thing is that most of the time it doesn't matter as there isn't any radical changes. Between Vista and 7, there may be 5% differences in identical workloads and such differences may be amplified on low end machines. but in the end nothing too significant for end user. I have no trouble putting them at the same tier of performance. 

I just found an old comparison of OSes:
https://www.paulspoerry.com/2009/windows-7-benchmarks-xp-vs-vista-vs-7/

Pretty much no difference on fast hardware, with some weird spots in some rare cases. Other than that, OSes are very similar. 

Meanwhile the problems I was talking about 10 were that it's noticeably laggy not smooth on decently specced machine, which shouldn't have any problems running it. And according to Resource Manager isn't even loaded properly. That doesn't mean that machine is slow, it just shows how poorly Windows 10 is optimized for certain hardware. That's not something I encountered in Vista and it's a real problem, even if in benchmarks it wouldn't show up.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> *I saw no difference in speed between Vista and 7*. I don't remember well, but I think that Windows 8.1 is still using mostly the same kernel as Vista. *I tested Vista and 7 on same machine and there's no difference.*





The red spirit said:


> Anyway, *I would like to agree on point that Vista is slower than 7*.


How quickly your perspective changes. Vista crashed all the time.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Duo said:


> How quickly your perspective changes. Vista crashed all the time.


My perspective never changed. I simply think that it is just as fast as Windows 7, and any difference between them is just simply very small. So small, that it doesn't matter and certainly not big enough to claim that Vista is somehow super slow. That's not true, at least wasn't true to me.

And I have never seen Windows Vista crash. Not even once. Windows in general, no matter what version it is, it's really rare for whole OS to crash. The only times it did so to me was when my hardware was dying or when I got some crappy drivers installed. Most of the time, I would be more likely to think is that it's user error rather than purely Windows code what causes crashes. But if we are talking about least explainable crashes and problems, then XP for me was the least stable OS.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> My perspective never changed. I simply think that it is just as fast as Windows 7, and any difference between them is just simply very small. So small, that it doesn't matter and certainly not big enough to claim that Vista is somehow super slow. That's not true, at least wasn't true to me.
> 
> And I have never seen Windows Vista crash. Not even once. Windows in general, no matter what version it is, it's really rare for whole OS to crash. The only times it did so to me was when my hardware was dying or when I got some crappy drivers installed. Most of the time, I would be more likely to think is that it's user error rather than purely Windows code what causes crashes. But if we are talking about least explainable crashes and problems, then XP for me was the least stable OS.


You needed to spend more time using Vista than a brief period in 2018 that you can barely remember. I spent years on that hunk of junk, keeping it as well tuned as possible and clear of bloatware, on a high end laptop. It crashed far more often than XP, Win8 and Win10.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Duo said:


> You needed to spend more time using Vista than a brief period in 2018 that you can barely remember. I spent years on that hunk of junk, keeping it as well tuned as possible and clear of bloatware, on a high end laptop. It crashed far more often than XP, Win8 and Win10.


Maybe, but since you said laptop I highly suspect that it only had some hard drive inside instead of SSD and that can ruin any OS. 

Offtopic: Windows 10 is exactly like you describe Vista. No matter what is done to it it's hunk of junk. I see modern i7 laptops struggle with it, I see my desktop struggle with it. It makes every system look weaker than it actually is. I installed Mint on my other PC with modest SSD and it booted in less than 10 seconds, meanwhile Windows 10 on much beefier hardware took 3 times as long to load. In fact Windows 10 on SATA SSD loads as fast as any other Windows on 10k rpm HDD. It's that bad.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Fade (Jul 14, 2019)

Hate auto update but you CAN switch it off


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Windows:laughing:
When will you knuckle dragging apes evolve into modern bipeds and get a Mac 
Silly primates:laughing:


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

VinnieBob said:


> Windows:laughing:
> When will you knuckle dragging apes evolve into modern bipeds and get a Mac
> Silly primates:laughing:


Macs are so bad that they are scared to call them computers.

“If I were running Apple, I would milk the Macintosh for all it’s worth — and get busy on the next great thing. The PC wars are over. Done. Microsoft won a long time ago.” - Steve Jobs 1996

But of course you can keep talking about those abortions...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The red spirit said:


> You know OS sucks, when you have to do a retrospective on why it sucked and add some more points to that:
> Windows 10 is likely the worst OS made by Microsoft
> 
> So, I will skip introduction and just go straight to business
> ...


It is what it is. You don't like it, switch to Linux.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> It is what it is. You don't like it, switch to Linux.


After checking out some linux distros I certainly started to respect Windows much more. It's not flawless, but it works so much better and importantly has decent drivers. It's absolute nightmare to have working wifi and sound card with linux. Also nVidia drivers for linux are complete ass.


----------



## Simmu56 (Jul 13, 2020)

I don't like Windows 10,but i am still working on Windows 10,as my boss like it.


----------



## ExoGeniVI (Feb 21, 2017)

That's why I'm still using a Windows 2000 laptop for my daily web browsing needs!! Windows20001


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ExoGeniVI said:


> That's why I'm still using a Windows 2000 laptop for my daily web browsing needs!! Windows20001


XP wasn't bad. I still have a desktop running that.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

My uncle gave me his old computer a few months ago which still has Windows 7 installed on it. I may not be able to view emojis outside of Facebook with it, but I don't see the need to upgrade to Windows 10. The computer is fast enough for my needs due to the 6 GB of RAM.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

huesos said:


> My uncle gave me his old computer a few months ago which still has Windows 7 installed on it. I may not be able to view emojis outside of Facebook with it, but I don't see the need to upgrade to Windows 10. The computer is fast enough for my needs due to the 6 GB of RAM.


Depending on your needs it might be still fine, but it's getting really dated. I tried to use computer with 4GB RAM and HDD and it was frustrating experience. 4GB RAM is only enough for few Firefox tabs and then it starts to use page file (aka HDD) and then it crawls. Only Pale Moon web browser was nice to use. Some productivity could be done on machine, but 4GB RAM was very limiting. Probably the biggest achievement of that compost box was that it could run latest Simcity perfectly smoothly at 1080p and I thought that it will lack RAM for that.

6GB RAM means that you are either using a miss-matched sticks or LGA 1366 system. Either way that is sub-optimal. LGA 1366 hardly have any life left asides from retro gaming and light tasks. If system is otherwise not that old and could be upgraded meaningfully, it might be worth upgrading RAM. Right now DDR4 RAM is really cheap. DDR3 isn't very expensive either, but prices are climbing up.


----------



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

This is what happens when Microsoft only has people who care about money more than customer experience, customer support service, and product quality. High quality employees from Microsoft were laid off and replaced by a smaller amount of people who were new to the Microsoft company instead of experienced people from the Microsoft company. Windows 10 is unnecessarily glitchy because Windows 10 was made by Microsoft employees who half-ass everything instead of making quality products like professionals that want to make sure their customers get the best experience. Which is why professional working environments don't exist anymore in the Microsoft company. It's why I don't trust anything that the people say who work at Microsoft anymore.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

UniversalIndividual said:


> This is what happens when Microsoft only has people who care about money more than customer experience, customer support service, and product quality. High quality employees from Microsoft were laid off and replaced by a smaller amount of people who were new to the Microsoft company instead of experienced people from the Microsoft company. Windows 10 is unnecessarily glitchy because Windows 10 was made by Microsoft employees who half-ass everything instead of making quality products like professionals that want to make sure their customers get the best experience. Which is why professional working environments don't exist anymore in the Microsoft company. It's why I don't trust anything that the people say who work at Microsoft anymore.


That's terrible that a world-class company like Microsoft would cheap out. I guess the scammers from India who pretend to be working for Microsoft might as well actually work there now.


----------



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

huesos said:


> That's terrible that a world-class company like Microsoft would cheap out. I guess the scammers from India who pretend to be working for Microsoft might as well actually work there now.


The rich and powerful people know that the masses are less educated, more likely to be gullible, and emotionally exploitable, so they allow their half-assed Windows 10 operating system to be sold while the masses suffer from Windows 10's poor performance because it's the only operating system for a computer to allow them to play modern video games with the best graphics and because Windows 10 has been normalised because a lot of people use it personally now. Universities, colleges, and the businesses have to use a special version of Windows 10 because of how glitchy Windows 10 is to the masses who usually have the crappier version of Windows 10. It's why some people have switched from using Windows 10 to using Linux distributions because Linux distributions are not a privacy nightmare and glitchy nightmare like Windows 10 is.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

we switched over to macOS


----------



## Behnam Agahi (Oct 27, 2020)

UniversalIndividual said:


> The rich and powerful people know that the masses are less educated, more likely to be gullible, and emotionally exploitable, so they allow their half-assed Windows 10 operating system to be sold while the masses suffer from Windows 10's poor performance because it's the only operating system for a computer to allow them to play modern video games with the best graphics and because Windows 10 has been normalised because a lot of people use it personally now. Universities, colleges, and the businesses have to use a special version of Windows 10 because of how glitchy Windows 10 is to the masses who usually have the crappier version of Windows 10. It's why some people have switched from using Windows 10 to using Linux distributions because Linux distributions are not a privacy nightmare and glitchy nightmare like Windows 10 is.


Ahh I hate it when people start criticising Windows. I mean what the hell? Even as a software developer I still prefer Windows 10 over Linux or any other open source UNIX based OS.
Privacy problems, malwares? That's visible as hell why Windows 10 got the most privacy attacks or malwares, because it's the best and the most preferred operating system out there.
Using low level and open source operating systems are for developers who want to compile everything from the very base but if you want to develop some smooth running graphical game you have to (I repeat YOU HAVE TO) use Microsoft directX. Yeah yeah you can use other graphical APIs too, good luck with that, I will see your game released after you died of an old age.
Masses here, masses there, masses everywhere. I mean if all of the people are stupid, why don't you go and write your own OS? It would be a lot better then, than to argue over the quality of a 30 years old efficient operating system.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> After checking out some linux distros I certainly started to respect Windows much more. It's not flawless, but it works so much better and importantly has decent drivers. It's absolute nightmare to have working wifi and sound card with linux. Also nVidia drivers for linux are complete ass.


But not if you are living in the street and can't afford a windows. Then Linux is an angel sent from heaven. It happend to me once. Thank you Linus Torvalds <3 I am forever greatfull!


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

huesos said:


> My uncle gave me his old computer a few months ago which still has Windows 7 installed on it. I may not be able to view emojis outside of Facebook with it, but I don't see the need to upgrade to Windows 10. The computer is fast enough for my needs due to the 6 GB of RAM.


I liked that one and it didn't have those annoying tiles and the scroll-thing. I wish it would come back. The scrolling thing looks stylish but is very impractical.


----------



## Behnam Agahi (Oct 27, 2020)

Electra said:


> But not if you are living in the street and can't afford a windows. Then Linux is an angel sent from heaven. It happend to me once. Thank you Linus Torvalds <3 I am forever greatfull!


Well I respect his idea of an open source world. But maybe it's just a little too soon yet.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Electra said:


> But not if you are living in the street and can't afford a windows. Then Linux is an angel sent from heaven. It happend to me once. Thank you Linus Torvalds <3 I am forever greatfull!


The Pirate Bay is free tho.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> The Pirate Bay is free tho.


Ye but their commercials suck


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Behnam Agahi said:


> Well I respect his idea of an open source world. But maybe it's just a little too soon yet.


Open Source stuff is mostly relevant for developers. For you as user it hardly matters. Most open source software is very rough, hardly functional or is copy paste with minimal changes from original. You can write your own software, but it doesn't have to have open source.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Electra said:


> Ye but their commercials suck


Adblock Plus or uBlock Origin. Use it.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> Adblock Plus or uBlock Origin. Use it.


Ty! Atm I'm using Ghostery and privacy badger.
But still with those sick commercials I will never ever use that site again I swear on my heart.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Electra said:


> Ty! Atm I'm using Ghostery and privacy badger.
> But still with those sick commercials I will never ever use that site again I swear on my heart.


I have never seen an ad with uBlock Origin on TPB. You are either visiting a wrong mirror or have your blocking settings messed up.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> I have never seen an ad with uBlock Origin on TPB. You are either visiting a wrong mirror or have your blocking settings messed up.


I installed it for different reasons, I quit PB due to their sick commercials.


----------



## ClarenceBrown (Jan 3, 2021)

I have been using Windows 10 for a long period of time. But I would like to know how do you updates your missing windows driver? Do you use any extra source or just download from online? For me, I just started downloading from this free source. Should I rely on this? Leave your honest feedback.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

ClarenceBrown said:


> I have been using Windows 10 for a long period of time. But I would like to know how do you updates your missing windows driver? Do you use any extra source or just download from online? For me, I just started downloading from this free source. Should I rely on this? Leave your honest feedback.


Windows has built in driver finding functionality since at least Windows XP. You have to go to Device Manager, find the device with missing driver, right click on it and then press on update driver. If that doesn't find it and you have no idea from where else to get it from, well you are screwed. You can try to use some more reputable driver finders, but there's a risk that they will install incorrect driver or that you will end up with a pack of viruses. The source you found isn't well known or reputable, I wouldn't risk it.


----------

